# NEW! Vw Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Filter Change Kits



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

NEW BLAU™ Vw Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Change Kits*New Kit Listings:*

Vw Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2006-2010 2.5L w/ 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission
Vw Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2002-2008 w/ 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission
Vw Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2002-2008 1.8T and 2.0L w/ 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission

Vw Golf Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2010 2.5L w/ 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission
Vw Golf Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2006-2011 w/ 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission

Vw Jetta Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2005-2010 2.5L w/ 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission
Vw Jetta Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2005-2010 w/ 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission

Vw Passat Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2006-10 w/ 6 Speed 09G Tiptronic Transmission
Vw Passat Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2010 2.0L w/ 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission

Vw Rabbit Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2006-2009 w/ 6 Speed 09G Tiptronic Transmission
Vw CC Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2009-2011 w/ 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission
Vw Eos Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2007-2010 w/ 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission
Vw Touareg 4motion Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change Kit - 2004-2010 w/ 6 Speed Tiptronic Transmission

Vw automatic transmission fluid levels should be checked at regular intervals. Changing your Vw automatic transmission fluid helps extend the life of your transmission by properly lubricating the main shaft bearings and synchros. The intervals depend on your operating conditions. The Vw automatic transmission fluid and filter should be serviced every 30,000 miles when driving in heavy city traffic, hot weather, trailer pulling, and other severe driving conditions. The 60,000 miles change interval applies to those who mainly put on highway miles. With the exception of the DSG transmission, which the factory manual recommends be changed every 30,000 - 40,000 miles. Vw ATF Fluid Details / Specifications

Some suggest that you don't need to change your Vw's automatic transmission fluid. See our illustrated write-up as to why feel free this isn't the case. Many Vw models came with several transmission options. Looking to locate your transmission codes? See our 'How To Find Vw Transmission Codes' write-up.

*CURRENT SPECIAL!*
*Free FedEx ground shipping to the 48 contiguous 48 US states on all in stock ATF kits. Offer Ends 2/29/2012.*

Website: www.blauparts.com


----------

